
Lets make November “Launch an App Month” again, who's with me? - khuknows
A few years ago there was a thread (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1773398) that challenged people on HN to build and launch an app in November.<p>Having the shared goal motivated a lot of people to ship and even led to a few successful companies, including Buffer.<p>I&#x27;m suggesting we do the same again this year for those of us who missed out all those years ago.<p>The aim is to use the month of November to work on your side project&#x2F;idea, with the goal of having a working application out in the wild by the end of the month. Even better is to challenge yourself to have a paying customer for your product by the end of the month.<p>If you want to get involved, mention so below. If there&#x27;s interest, I&#x27;ll set something like a Slack group up so we call all keep track of each other&#x27;s project.
======
quotleapp
I'm in! [http://www.quotleapp.com](http://www.quotleapp.com)

------
sharemywin
I"m launching my website this month. hopefully, this week, at least to some
initial users.

------
opendomain
Count me in!

